

Ask HN: The best blogs I'm not reading - jgrahamc

Some time ago I completely stopped reading blogs.  Sites like HN (actually, just HN) do a good job of filtering them for me, but I still feel there are some I ought to actually subscribe to.<p>What are the small, unknown blogs that people subscribe to that are technically interesting and don't get linked here?
======
patio11
A lot of my favorites don't post very regularly but, hey, that's what the
archives are for. (It seems a lot of my professional peers are too busy
running their companies to blog about it. There might be a conclusion in there
somewh... oh look a kitten!)

<http://www.alwinhoogerdijk.com/> <\-- smallish European software company

<http://thefloggingwillcontinue.com/> <\-- CEO of Three Rings.

<http://www.lietcam.com/blog/> <\-- metrics + MMORPGs = hotness

<http://microisvcentral.com/> <\-- autocollected meta-feed of a bunch of small
software companies (disclaimer: I'm in it.)

P.S. When I think "technically interesting" I think "useful for software
businesses" not necessarily "related to producing computer code." If you're
looking for Erlang tutorials and Audrino hacking skip this post.

------
randolph_carter
I enjoy <http://bit-player.org> \- it's a blog by Brian Hayes, who writes on
computing science for American Scientist magazine (but is currently on
sabbatical from the magazine, hopefully not from the blog).

